# Sons first deer



## Tacpayne

Figure I would brag a little. My 8Yr old son was dying to hunt this year so I decided to take him. I havent deer hunted since I was 16 so this was going to be an experience for us both, anyway he got his first deer today and I think he is ruined for life


----------



## Tacpayne




----------



## js1172

congrats to the young man, and good on ya dad for fulfilling his dream. that's just awesome!
js
and edited to add, great shot, bet that put the smack-down on him.


----------



## Tacpayne

He dropped him in his tracks. Best part was he was using my 270 with my hand loads. Perfect shot


----------



## dialout

Fantastic ... My dads been my hunting partner for 25 years...I added my son to the group last year. Best memories ever are the family and outdoors


----------



## surfmom

awesome looks like some good steaks there! I havens had venison in years!!!! grats to your son! what a good shot!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Chuck, that is a great lookin buck. You're lucky to be able to hunt with your son like that. I learned from a friend of the family after my dad passed. Great tradition to pass down.


----------



## BASSnDRUM

Very nice 1st deer, he'll definitely be hooked now! Good for you for taking your son out!!!!

My dad did the same for me when I was 12. He hadn't hunted for many years, and got back into it because I kept pestering him to go. Glad he did, some of the best memories I have.


----------



## lil red jeep

Very nice deer! I hope he knows it wont be that productive every time, at least not where I've ever hunted.


----------



## Tacpayne

lil red jeep said:


> Very nice deer! I hope he knows it wont be that productive every time, at least not where I've ever hunted.


Man I hope so. This was out 5th time in the woods and the first deer we saw. I was a little afraid he would be satisfied with getting a larger deer for his first one and done. But he was throughly upset with me for not taking him this morning when it was 18...lol guess I will be going this afternoon


----------



## dialout

Man looking at that pic again and I just realized that up here in Pennsylvania in my corner of the state the stupid antler restriction laws make that just barely legal. 

Congrats again, I've been skunked so far this year


----------



## philos

Very Nice. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## NC KingFisher

That's an awesome deer, bigger than any I've ever shot


----------



## Paymaster

Outstanding deer! Congratulations to the young man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chriscustom

Thats an awesome deer. Have you got the huntin bug back now? You know he's gonna want to go more and you're gonna have to take him.Great father son time he's got you all to his self.


----------



## Tacpayne

Thanks guys. Yes I've got the big back, working on trying to get my 13yr old his first now. Both boys are getting some bad @$$ rifle for Christmas. 7mm 08 savage model 11 with Nikon bdc and 257 weatherby mag with leupold vx 2.


----------



## surfchunker

dialout said:


> Man looking at that pic again and I just realized that up here in Pennsylvania in my corner of the state the stupid antler restriction laws make that just barely legal.
> 
> Congrats again, I've been skunked so far this year


what he means is it has to have 4 points to one side to be legal in Pa. but it's way past barely legal it's a monster 8 pointer and not a little basket 8 ... congrats and that 7mm08 is a sweet caliber ... I like a 120 gr bullet in mine, fast, flat, and hits hard. Shoots flatter than a 308 and more power than a 243


----------



## Finger_Mullet

surfchunker said:


> what he means is it has to have 4 points to one side to be legal in Pa. but it's way past barely legal it's a monster 8 pointer and not a little basket 8 ... congrats and that 7mm08 is a sweet caliber ... I like a 120 gr bullet in mine, fast, flat, and hits hard. Shoots flatter than a 308 and more power than a 243



What kind of 120 grain bullet do you shoot in your 7mm-08? I load the 120 gr Sierra Pro Hunter. They rarely take a step. 

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

I don't reload but shoot the Fusion 120 Grs ... Sierra makes a grand bullet ... if they made the gameking in 120 HPBT that would be my choice
http://www.fusionammo.com/products/details/rifle.aspx?id=878


----------



## Tacpayne

Finger_Mullet said:


> What kind of 120 grain bullet do you shoot in your 7mm-08? I load the 120 gr Sierra Pro Hunter. They rarely take a step.
> 
> Darin


Thats what I will probably be loading, going to try to find some tomorrow, I use the gamekings in my 270 and love them, but they dont make it in 7mm under 140gr.


----------



## surfchunker

I quit shooting my 25-06 when Federal quit loading the 90 HPBT Sierra Gameking ... it was right at 3300 FPS and flop deer like nothing else I ever shot in it and didn't matter if it went thru both shoulders it was always a pass thru shot ... held together extremely well for a fast lite HP


----------



## Finger_Mullet

surfchunker said:


> I quit shooting my 25-06 when Federal quit loading the 90 HPBT Sierra Gameking ... it was right at 3300 FPS and flop deer like nothing else I ever shot in it and didn't matter if it went thru both shoulders it was always a pass thru shot ... held together extremely well for a fast lite HP


I used to shoot Federal Premiums loaded with the 100 grain ballistic tip in my 25-06. The last box I bought costed $42. I decided to go back to handloading. I am now shooting 100 grain Hornday Interlocks. I have been shooting them for years. This year I switch to a 115 grain Nosler Partition. I did not like the performance of it. Every deer shot ran and bled very little. Switched back to the interlock and hammered a doe yesterday. She dropped and rolled down the hill about 10 feet. Looked like a can of red spray paint exploded around that deer. I will never switch again. They have never let me down in the 25-06. 

You really need to take a look at the Pro Hunter 120 grain for the 7mm-08. It is a deer hammer. I have shot 5 deer with the rifle I bought from GreenFord and 4 of the 5 laid right down. The other one ran 20 yards and flopped. It is a awesome bullet in the 7mm-08. 

I have a 308 that I shoot fusions out of. My youngest is getting a new 308 for Christmas. I have some 125 grain Nosler Ballistic tips to load for it. I have to go find some H4895 for a youth load. Will let him shoot them for a while before I let him try the Fusions. 

Darin


----------



## Tacpayne

Finger_Mullet said:


> I used to shoot Federal Premiums loaded with the 100 grain ballistic tip in my 25-06. The last box I bought costed $42. I decided to go back to handloading. I am now shooting 100 grain Hornday Interlocks. I have been shooting them for years. This year I switch to a 115 grain Nosler Partition. I did not like the performance of it. Every deer shot ran and bled very little. Switched back to the interlock and hammered a doe yesterday. She dropped and rolled down the hill about 10 feet. Looked like a can of red spray paint exploded around that deer. I will never switch again. They have never let me down in the 25-06.
> 
> You really need to take a look at the Pro Hunter 120 grain for the 7mm-08. It is a deer hammer. I have shot 5 deer with the rifle I bought from GreenFord and 4 of the 5 laid right down. The other one ran 20 yards and flopped. It is a awesome bullet in the 7mm-08.
> 
> I have a 308 that I shoot fusions out of. My youngest is getting a new 308 for Christmas. I have some 125 grain Nosler Ballistic tips to load for it. I have to go find some H4895 for a youth load. Will let him shoot them for a while before I let him try the Fusions.
> 
> Darin


You saw my son he shot a 308 no problem full power. The 7mm08 is his and I is pick up some of re h4898 for him today. Only reason I did was because I know Christmas Day he will be burning some ammo up. I'll have 60 loaded and ready for him. I'll get some pro hunters of the have them. For hunting he will be shooting full power for sure.


----------



## surfchunker

here is the killingest bullet I ever shot out of my 25-06 and I tried a lot of them ... I shot a large doe in the neck as she was looking right at me at 100 yards and she did a backflip and never had a deer take a step ... load it to 3300 fps 
https://www.sierrabullets.com/store/product.cfm/sn/1615/257-dia--90-gr-HPBT


----------



## Finger_Mullet

surfchunker said:


> here is the killingest bullet I ever shot out of my 25-06 and I tried a lot of them ... I shot a large doe in the neck as she was looking right at me at 100 yards and she did a backflip and never had a deer take a step ... load it to 3300 fps
> https://www.sierrabullets.com/store/product.cfm/sn/1615/257-dia--90-gr-HPBT


I bet it wasn't a pretty sight. I bet that bullet makes a mess. I prefer a lighter bullet going at screaming speeds. I hunt pine thickets pretty much and I prefer they not go very far if anywhere. Tracking in overgrown cutovers sucks. You get briars in places you don't think a briar can get. Bang flops are a welcomed sight. 

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

try a box and you'll see ... slams them so hard ... getting a new scope for the 7mm08, I think I already gave you some Darin how you fixed for brass Tacpayne ? I tried the Nolser balistics too and didn't care for them and also the Sierra Gamekings 117 gr BTSP and they did better than the BT's ...


----------



## Tacpayne

surfchunker said:


> try a box and you'll see ... slams them so hard ... getting a new scope for the 7mm08, I think I already gave you some Darin how you fixed for brass Tacpayne ? I tried the Nolser balistics too and didn't care for them and also the Sierra Gamekings 117 gr BTSP and they did better than the BT's ...


For the 7mm08 I have some but could use some more. the 257 weatherby.... Man that's like finding hens teeth


----------



## surfchunker

I bet ... the 25-06 would have been easier ... I'll hold onto the 08 brass and mail ya out some when I get a few


----------



## Finger_Mullet

surfchunker said:


> try a box and you'll see ... slams them so hard ... getting a new scope for the 7mm08, I think I already gave you some Darin how you fixed for brass Tacpayne ? I tried the Nolser balistics too and didn't care for them and also the Sierra Gamekings 117 gr BTSP and they did better than the BT's ...


You sure did. I really appreciate that. My 25-06 won't shoot a bullet heavier than 100 grains accurately. I get about a inch and a half group at 100 yards with anything over 100 grains. The 100 grain Hornady Interlock shoots way less than a inch. I picked up a new box of 100 today. 

Chuck, I will sort you some 7mm Rem Mag brass and put them in the mail next week. You really helped me out today. I had given up on finding H4895. I was coming to the house to see what else I could load with the 125 grain ballistic tip in the 308. Half a pound of powder will go a long way in a youth load in the 308. After we get thru that 50 we will probably move on up to 100 grain full power loads. 

Thanks again Chuck!!

Darin


----------



## Tacpayne

No problem Darin, glad I could help. Im going to test out some of the youth loads in teh 7mm08 and compare them to full loads of imr4350 and see what I think. For Christmas day I will probably stick with youth loads so he doesnt shot his shoulder out the first day lol


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I loaded up 40 youth loads for the 308 last night. Gonna sight in the gun tomorrow with regular factory loads. Will then reset the scope with the youth loads. I don't really want to waste any of the youth loads. I will let him bang away on Christmas day before we go hunting.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

a Sims recoil pad will help a lot ... I've put them on every rifle I have and it takes a lot of the punch off your shoulder


----------



## Finger_Mullet

surfchunker said:


> a Sims recoil pad will help a lot ... I've put them on every rifle I have and it takes a lot of the punch off your shoulder


I put one on the 7mm Rem Mag I bought earlier this year. It had a hard rubber pad that was useless. His gun came with a decent pad. I am afraid if I put a Sims on it it will increase the length too much. I am almost positive those loads I loaded for it will be very shooter friendly.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

they are a bit longer than stock pads ...


----------



## surfchunker

just question for you fella's down that way are 6mm284's as big as they are up here ? Gunsmiths can't make them fast enough


----------



## Finger_Mullet

surfchunker said:


> just question for you fella's down that way are 6mm284's as big as they are up here ? Gunsmiths can't make them fast enough


Since my good friend and gunsmith passed away I have been out of the loop on the latest and greatest. I personally do not know anyone that has a rifle chambered in that wildcat caliber.
When I was hanging out at the gun shop he was making 30/338 rifles for 1000 yard competition matches. 

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

that wildcat has been around for a good while ... they usually shoot 100 gr bullets out of them ... 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/6mm-284.htm


----------



## surfchunker

been around for a good while 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/6mm-284.htm


----------



## Tacpayne

surfchunker said:


> just question for you fella's down that way are 6mm284's as big as they are up here ? Gunsmiths can't make them fast enough


I havent heard of any myself either myself


----------



## surfchunker

The 6mm-284 is one of the few wildcat cartridges to become more popular than its parent cartridge. When the .284 Winchester was introduced, wildcatters had a field day necking it up and down. .243" diameter bullets proved to be a good choice for long range shooting, and today I understand that reloading dies in 6mm-284 outsell dies for the regular .284 Winchester. Evidently the 6mm-284 fills a need.

It relates to the 6mm-06 as the .284 Winchester relates to the .280 Remington. If you are pining for a custom 6mm rifle with greater performance than the 6mm Remington and it is a short action rifle that is to be the basis for your conversion, the 6mm-284 may be for you.

Like all wildcats, there is no official SAAMI pressure limit for the 6mm-284, nor is there a set cartridge overall length. In this situation, the chambers of custom rifles can and do vary, which affects pressure and velocity. It is one of the inconveniences of owning a wildcat.

What will happen to the 6mm-284 if the .284 Winchester is discontinued and .284 brass becomes unavailable? This is always a problem for the rare popular wildcat based on an unpopular parent case. But perhaps before that occurs Winchester (or someone) will adopt the 6mm-284 as a factory cartridge.

Producing a 6mm-284 case is simply a matter of running .284 Winchester brass through a 6mm-284 forming die. Trim to a length of 2.155". Naturally, the 6mm-284 is at its best with slow burning powders. These are necessary to achieve the high velocities of which the cartridge is capable, and to keep pressures within reason.

With 75-85 grain bullets the 6mm-284 makes an awesome varmint cartridge, similar to the .240 Weatherby. The Hodgdon Data Manual 26 shows that 51.0 grains of H4831 can drive an 80 grain varmint bullet to a MV of 3397 fps; 55.0 grains of H4831 delivers a MV of 3683 fps with the same bullet.

Like the .240 Weatherby, the muzzle blast and report are a problem for most varmint shooters, not to mention the accelerated barrel erosion if the shooting gets fast and furious. As varmint cartridges, the .243 Winchester or 6mm Remington are better choices.

The 6mm-284 is at its best with the heaviest bullets in the caliber, those weighing 90 grains and up. The 100 grain and 105 grain spitzer bullets are a particularly good choice for medium size big game at long range.

According to the Hodgdon Data Manual 26 the popular 100 grain spitzer bullets can be driven to muzzle velocities of 3011 fps with 46.0 grains of H4831. 49.0 grains of the same powder gives a 100 grain bullet a MV of 3207 fps.

Unlike many reloading manuals, the Hodgdon Data Manual gives pressure information for many loads. In the case of the H4831 maximum load for the 100 grain bullet at 3207 fps the pressure listed was 49,100 cup.

At 3200 fps the muzzle energy of a 100 grain bullet is 2274 ft. lbs. At 200 yards Hornady's figures for their 100 grain Spire Point bullet are 2651 fps and 1561 ft. lbs. The trajectory of that bullet at a MV of 3200 fps looks like this: +2.5" at 100 yards, +3" at 150 yards, +2.4" at 200 yards, and -3" at 305 yards.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I have never been interested in wildcat calibers. I know a lot of people are. I have a wide range of rifles in various calibers. If something needs killing I have a rifle to fit that need. I do hand load for every rifle I have except my 30-30. I just don't see the need to load for it because factory stuff is decent and it shoots factory core locks 1 inch at 100 yards. 

I decided to quit loading some years ago. I didn't shoot as much as I used to so factory stuff for deer at 100 yards was adequate. The last box of 25-06 bullets I bought was around $ 42.00. I quickly went back to hand loading. Been doing it ever since. I got lucky and my brother-in-law gave me a RCBS Rock Chucker Press and everything that I need to load. Then my buddy bought another Rock Chucker at a yard sale and gave it to me. His father is the man that got me into shooting and hunting. He brought all of his father's brass, bullets and load data to me. I just load him a box of 25-06 bullets once in a while and he calls it good.

I did a little reading on the 6mm-284. It is probably a barrel burner but most of the people that owns them will never put that many rounds thru them. The 25-06 is overbore as well. I know I have 1000+ rounds thru it and the throat has not started eroding enough to hurt accuracy. I wouldn't mind shooting one but just no interest in owning one.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

me either I was just wondering ... yeah there is a factory cartage for most everything ... I want to resight my 30-06 to 180 gr. bullets and get back to bear hunting ... the 7mm08 for my basic whitetail gun and break out the 25-06 every once and a while for old times sake. need to get back to shooting my hotrod 22-250 busting groundhogs. it got to where if it was less than 300 yards it was too easy ... and my little 22 Hornet Target gun will reach them to 200 yards on a good day with 36gr Hornady Vmax's


----------



## SteveMcD

That's a Dandy Buck! Congrats! To Dad and to you, young man! Way to go!


----------

